# What is this weed in my neighbors lawn



## legalbabble26 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a beautiful Bermuda lawn, but my neighbor has this weed in the front lawn that I have killed several time with image, and the center dies and the outside grows new leaves. What is this? I am mostly concerned because it is close to the border of my front lawn and is unsightly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

maybe dallis grass?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Dallis grass probably. You'll need to use glyphosate... carefully it'll kill your bermuda.


----------



## legalbabble26 (Sep 12, 2019)

Now that I have googled it, you may be correct. Glyphosate scares me, but the only thing keeping me sane about it is the fact that lawndormancv is coming and the Bermuda will revive in the spring, I think. I keep a pre-emergent down and don't want that crap in my yard from his. Fighting nutsedge is a pain enough. Thanks for the help.


----------

